# panasonic 55vt50 or sony 55hx853



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

witch has the best picture quality and features panasonic 55vt30 or the sony 55hx853 thanks:foottap:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I _adore_ Sony video products, but I believe that Panasonic won the last flat screen shoot out; I own a Panny plasma and love it. Just my 2¢...


----------

